# Custom sixshooter progress pics



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hello everyone!

In August I placed an order with Patrick Sims for a Sims singlecut. Here's where it stands so far:

Hello everyone!

In August I placed an order with Patrick Sims for a Sims singlecut. Here's where it stands so far:






































"Excited" is an understatement! The finish will be Patricks' ocean blue, possibly a shade or two lighter. Next step is sanding, then prep for finishing, finishing, hardware and shipping!

I like the way things are shaping up so far

(Andrew, you still need to make me a copy of that singlecut though!)


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Pic's not working for me......:2guns:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LaRSin said:


> Pic's not working for me......:2guns:


I PM'd Budda...he is working on it.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

More:


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

looking good. full specs?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

maple cap, mahogany back, 25.5 24 fret MJ frets, ebony board, mahogany/walnut? neck, ocean blue finish, J S Moore pickups - possibly coil split or tapped 

she's gonna be a beast, that's for sure.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

That is one astonishing/astounding/outstanding piece of wood.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

thanks scott!

perhaps I can attend an amp fest next summer and it can make appearance


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

care to reveal the price?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'll send you a PM


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Man that's looking good , Gold may be the colour for that one..kksjur


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The quilt hasn't been grain enhanced yet either - it will pop a lot more when it's done being sanded and prepped for finishing .

I have my heart set on blue, so ocean blue it shall be. the owner of another forum I'm on said it should be black, i gave him the ole glare lol.

That said, it'd look just fine in amber!


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Budda said:


> thanks scott!
> 
> perhaps I can attend an amp fest next summer and it can make appearance


It would be great to see in person. Look forward to it.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm surprised you went with a blade-type switch (a la Strat) as opposed to the typical LP-type 3-way.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That's what is offered, and I'm not terribly hung up on what type of switch changes the pickups so long as it's quick n' easy. I wonder if I can fit a 5-way in there hehe.

The pickups will be a J S Moore Black Widow bridge and V-1 for the neck


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Budda said:


> The pickups will be a J S Moore Black Widow bridge and V-1 for the neck


So how did you come up with that combination?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I sent Jon an email, asking what he'd suggest for the specs of the guitar and what music it would be creating for the most part.

I'm pretty much getting a better JB/59 setup for it.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Nice guitar... exciting project too I bet.

It will look awsome in blue bu then again a piece of wood that nice will look great in any transparent.

I would not mind knowing the price if it is not to imposing could you PM me with that info along with a brief description of the options and your overal experience with Sims?


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

how long until it's finished?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Budda said:


> I'm pretty much getting a better JB/59 setup for it.


Huh? what's JB stand for


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats gonna be a nice one man!...May i ask how much this baby will cost you...And how much time for the building process?
But i'll unsterstand if you tell me to mind my own buisness..
Thanks
Frank


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I too am interested in the price - why is it something that cant be posted though? Oh well, pm please as well...

That is a gorgeous piece of maple - I would like that on any guitar of mine 

Sims has one "heck" of a reputation - lots of not so positive stuff all over the net (especially over at the gear page). I hope your deal goes better than some (fingers crossed for you).:rockon2:

AJC

ps did you ask for a Gibson style switch and he wouldnt do it? Or just went with the stock offering? Maybe its too much PITA to change the CAM file.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Since I have so many questions for the price, I'll just post it here - i don't think patrick will mind. The build has been moving at a good pace so far - around 5 weeks for the guitar itself to be built, and another 5-6 weeks for finishing and final assembly, roughly.

The guitar is costing me $2000USD. I have not had any trouble dealing with Patrick thus far - fairly prompt email and PM responses, phone calls regarding materials and progress, nothing negative thus far. I know that some people have had negative experiences, but that goes for a few luthiers by the looks of it - there's KxK and Sherman stories too . Overall I've had a good experience dealing with Patrick, and look forward to the finished product.

Here's the specs:
Singlecut body
Quilt maple top
Flatsawn Mahogany back
Sims ocean blue
Ebony fretboard with offset dots
25.5 scale
Medium-Jumbo frets
Gibson ’59 neck carve, with 0.5mm taken off in center
Chrome bridge
Black top hat knobs
JS Moore pickups (V-1 and V-2 or H-1 and H-2), chrome covered
Cream pickup rings
Bone nut


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

ajcoholic said:


> Sims has one "heck" of a reputation - lots of not so positive stuff all over the net (especially over at the gear page). I hope your deal goes better than some (fingers crossed for you).:rockon2:


Man, you aren't kidding ... there's a ton of drama going around about this guy. Hope it works out for you Budda, you seem to have done your research though so I'm sure it will work out great. 

Hope to see this one in person sometime too ... I'll be curious to see how it plays compared to the AJC (finishing flaws aside, that was one damn fine playing guitar).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

yeah, it Was one damn fine guitar. The scale length is .50 inches longer than the AJC, a *slightly* thicker neck, same size frets - I imagine the feel and fret access should be the same.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

That is a pretty fair price for what looks and I'm sure is areally well concieved custom guitar.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Craig


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That is going to be one nice guitar!


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

actually i was just reading a whole 34 page thread on sevenstring.org where patrick from sims was throwing mud. seems he does top notch work but i wouldn't buy anything from him with that attitude. i wouldn't mind it if it were only a few people angry with him cause humans make mistakes. but it seems as though he's pissed a ton of people over a couple message boards. the progress on your guitar is going really well though. i hope you get it real soon


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

He gets really defensive, really fast lol. It's kind of funny actually. I have a pretty good tolerance of people in general (I'm taking social service worker at college - patience and tolerance is good!), so it doesn't really bother me.

It'd be nice if he didn't act the way he has in the past on guitar forums, but some people get wound up real easily.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Budda,i hope You'll send some clip...when you'll get this baby,i'll love to hear what she sound like.

I also have a guitar in process of building...its gonna be JS moore pups also.
I was told they are great pick ups...but did not try them...ever
Thanks
Frank


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I hear good things about Jon's work - and if I don't like them, perhaps i'll bring the guitar to his shop in Hamilton and we'll fix it up right!

I hope to get some clips of the roadster and whatever guitars I own at the time lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

just got another progress report from patrick, i'll have more pics up tomorrow night


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colour and back pics bump!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)




----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..so it's not a Set neck guitar..it's a Bolt on.!...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

alain, it's a set neck. I've told you that.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> alain, it's a set neck. I've told you that.


Well..eager to see that..cause the picts you are showing us are for a Bolt on neck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i sent this to al3d via msn, but here it is for all to see:


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

i like how the back looks more than the front


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm not overly fond of the shape of his single cuts, but that top is fantastic and I just love that colour. Nice score!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

You know, I didnt really like the body shape at first - but the more I see it (especially the head on shots) the more I like it.:rockon2:

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It does take some getting used to, I agree. I love the traditional les paul look, this design seems a bit more ergonomical and thus can look weird. I myself wasn't a huge fan the first time I saw one haha. I'll have a les paul style guitar to keep it company later in life


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow. I love this picture. That looks superb. I also think the 5-way blade is cool.



Budda said:


>


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

and another update from yesterday:

allllmost theeere


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

And the first song should be?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Umzh1UYI0Sg


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> and another update from yesterday:
> 
> allllmost theeere


 
Oh boy, that's really starting to look stunning. :bow::bow:

I would personally want the switch below the volume and tone but that's just me. :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the body is CNC'd, so unfortunately I couldn't afford to be moving things around lol.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> the body is CNC'd, so unfortunately I couldn't afford to be moving things around lol.


actually..that's the nice thing about CNC...you can move shit around very easily.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

provided you can take the time to re-program your program, which is where the cost thing comes in.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> provided you can take the time to re-program your program, which is where the cost thing comes in.


always depend on what you do...changing a body shape..a bit costly..changing a switch's placement...2 mintes and you're done.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you feel like emailing Patrick and asking him, go for it  lol


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> the body is CNC'd, so unfortunately I couldn't afford to be moving things around lol.


For a kid at school you seem to be doing pretty well. :smile: LOL.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I could have had a car, I opted for something that didn't get $300-$1500 repairs, insurance costs, gas... I can't help but wonder if the car now would have been cheaper LOL.

That said, I have some things to sell - JSX, agile texan 7... need to go!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

davetcan said:


> For a kid at school you seem to be doing pretty well. :smile: LOL.


I remember my last year at UofT... barely had enough money to eat for the last 2 weeks, never mind buy a custom 


Good for you Justin, and you can always ride the bus, right? :smile:

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have no other choice! Haha (I'm sick of it though!)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> I remember my last year at UofT... barely had enough money to eat for the last 2 weeks, never mind buy a custom
> 
> 
> Good for you Justin, and you can always ride the bus, right? :smile:
> ...


Don't forget depreciation, cars ae just a money pit. Been there, done that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

my justification always is "cost of car + cost of insurance (yearly) + cost of repairs (yearly/unforseen) + cost of gas is greater than cost of guitar/amp" and depreciation sucks too.

That said, taking the bus everywhere unless someone gives you a ride kind of sucks. Cars can be a necessary evil, which I strongly dislike.

I hope this guitar is done by the end of November, with any luck.. that'd be sweet.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> Thanks Craig


Cheers! Keep us posted


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Guitar looks amazing can't wait to see the finished product!

Clearly you need to move to Vancouver so you can ride the skytrain everywhere and buy more guitars!!!! :rockon2:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Budda said:


> my justification always is "cost of car + cost of insurance (yearly) + cost of repairs (yearly/unforseen) + cost of gas is greater than cost of guitar/amp" and depreciation sucks too.
> 
> That said, taking the bus everywhere unless someone gives you a ride kind of sucks. Cars can be a necessary evil, which I strongly dislike.
> 
> I hope this guitar is done by the end of November, with any luck.. that'd be sweet.


when I was your age, I was driving a POS minivan, and paying $3K plus, a year, for insurance - never mind gasoline, and repairs, and...

But its a neccesary evil eventually... I remember when I turned 25, my insurance rates dropped to under a grand. :smile:

Back onto topic.... so how's that guitar coming??:rockon2:

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Update time!

Not the greatest quality pics as they're from a phone, but they give you the jist of it:



















I also received a couple more pics that aren't hosted. It's looking great so far, and the sealing process should be finished on the neck pretty soon.

Things are going well!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

When are you slated to take delivery?

AJC


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Budda said:


> Update time!
> 
> Not the greatest quality pics as they're from a phone, but they give you the jist of it:


Wow, that top is breathtaking. I don't anything about the builder, but I'm looking forward to the pics of the finished product. Looks great.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> When are you slated to take delivery?
> 
> AJC


That depends on when the guy who does the plek'ing can do it - any time in December it seems. Not too bad, given the build started at the end of August. I like my agile LP but I'm looking forward to the thinner body, tummy cut and more accessible heel (and those J S Moore's)

Here's a look at the headstock - I like it, and I think the quilt looks fantastic here as well:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Its Dec. 1st... when you gettin' the new axe???

Any more pics yet?

Come on!! :rockon2:

AJC


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

it's sims off to his ol' self again!

jk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Once it gets done, I'll get it! I'm waiting on the last bit of $$ from my T-7 so that I can pay off the last of what I owe Patrick so that he can get the pickups from Jon and then it's a question of when can it be Plek'd then shipped.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

That has one of the most beautiful tops I have seen! kksjur
Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Justin,
No probs man... I am just excited to see the finished product.

I hope you get it soon, thats all. :smile:

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Once some money can exchange hands, it'll be pretty close I think! 

I found out yesterday that my 7-string body gets glued up tomorrow, I'm excited about that too!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It ships monday


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Right on!!


----------



## Frantic_Rock (May 8, 2009)

It's gorgeous man. I love the body shape and the quality.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm pretty pumped, and Patrick is pretty pumped. There was a shipping delay and he called to tell me about it and why (setting it up, didn't make it to the post office - I really don't mind so long as it gets here in 1 piece). It went out today (to my knowledge), and I'm not sure how long it will take.

He's been really good throughout the whole process, and provided the guitar is as amazing as it looks, he'll get a pretty good review from me


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

This is the worst part, hope you get a tracking number and don't spend all day looking at it.

Looking forward to the NGD!


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

That looks great! The heel contour looks really good.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the words boys! there was a slight delay, it got out today.

some final pics from the shop:


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow. I'm not usually one for figured tops, but that guitar is beautiful. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hot Damn!!

The dark wood on the back also looks amazing..this must be a hard wait!!


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Budda, that's a great looking piece of wood you got there! lofu


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Hot Damn!!
> 
> The dark wood on the back also looks amazing..this must be a hard wait!!


Man, you have no idea.. every time I play the agile, all I can think about is having a tummy cut and a lighter guitar haha.

I'll have more pics soon I'm told, hopefully later tonight 

With any luck it will be here this time next week. Cross your fingers (eyes and toes)!

Thanks for the words, guys 

Edit: if anyone in Southern Ont is in the London area and would like to try this guitar in person, PM me and we'll try to set something up!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

full frontal anyone?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

One more for the kids at home!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Simply irresistable ... largetongue

It's a beauty. :bow:

Congratulation !!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This guitar needs to get here sooner. Outdoor pics of the body (wow):


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Gorgeous. That guitar is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, thats hot. You have to admit, it looks way better than I imagined. The body shape didnt impress me toomuch way back when you first posted it.

But seeing the finished guitar, it looks awesome.

AJC


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

that turned out very nice


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice, make sure you bring it with you next time you're in/near Ottawa! :rockon:


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Looking really nicelofu!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I propose a spring/summer Ottawa Gearfest, so's I can bring up the roadster, this guitar, and my 7-string singlecut as well (which will hopefully be finished next month) 

Thanks for the kind words, guys! I really hope she gets in mid next week, with any luck.. or else Friday's gonna roll around and I will be in agonizing pain haha


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Rip off, I thought you would have it right now?

Sucks to wait another week..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It only got out this week, and it's gotta get here from Tennesee. It's already saturday man, we're good! Besides, I have entertainment to keep me occupied haha


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It left the states on the 23rd, no tracking update since then.

in the mean time...


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> It left the states on the 23rd, no tracking update since then.


Anything yet?

Why would anyone want such a beautiful custom guitar on the pony express for a week. I would pay for overnight shipping in a heartbeat.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I can't afford that 

It should have been here Wednesday, then it should have been here friday but no one was home to sign for it... so I have to wait until after class (after 3pm) monday to drive across London to get it.

I thought I would be rocking out on it last night 

Suffice it to say I kind of resent my agile LP right now haha


----------

